

Jet.com Is Making Its Employees' Salaries Transparent and Non-Negotiable - sytelus
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikamorphy/2015/07/21/jet-com-is-making-its-employees-salaries-transparent-and-non-negotiable/

======
paulhauggis
Salary transparency essentially has taken all power away from the employee

Companies normally will get in trouble if they talk to each other about
salary, but now that there is transparency, it's public information.

